# Merry Christmas



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's not a very merry Christmas down here in the deep south, since everything is flooded and tornadoes are ripping the place apart, but I hope the rest of you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Merry Xmas and a better new year for the folks in the south.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

TheOldSalt said:


> It's not a very merry Christmas down here in the deep south, since everything is flooded and tornadoes are ripping the place apart, but I hope the rest of you have a wonderful holiday!


It's been hard for folks in northeast Mississippi. Lives lost, homes destroyed...I live in the southeast part of the State. It's been bad but not destructive.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Those of you in the flooding and tornado paths, please stay safe. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

